# Window clip replacement



## Savidge93 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello I have a 2013 chevy cruze and one of the window clips that holds the steel wires has broken I've bought replacements, I'm just a little unsure on how I'd put a new one on. Do I have to take the entire regulator out or can I just put the new part in will it's in the door. The person that removed the broken took the entire clip out and I'm sure the window button has been pushed a few times idk if that may matter


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Can you post a picture of the part or maybe the part number? I have not had any issues with my windows yet so I need a strting point.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

